# Dsl 10/24/09



## Dave Leverich (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey all,

I fought on Oct 24th, ended up being the 7th fight (right before intermission and the title fights).
First round went well, lots of kicks, a few good exchanges then he grabbed a kick so I latched-on/butterfly sweep and worked side-control. He was trying to choke me, but couldn't from that position so I turned his choke into a submission on him (kimura with my own head in, for those who know submissions). I couldn't quite finish him and eventually popped out and did a little ground and pound (half-guard, punish guy on bottom etc).

2nd round a few exchanges but I was completely controlling the distance. I backed him to the cage and he swung a cross, ducked and came up with a hook and completely spun him. So, I took the back and put him in a rear naked choke, but standing. He wasn't going out, so I adjusted it with the one-armed variety (using my own neck to apply pressure, then re-did the grip and that was it. Put him to sleep and that was that! The announcer had to ask me what the submission was, due to my unique approach and he'd never seen one done standing.

I found this time that I was able to completely control the distance, honestly I think he hit me maybe 5 times to my 50? I really want to watch the 'official' video to see my hands though, I didn't hit as many combos as I wanted to. Although my accuracy felt pin-point. On the ground I'd like to work more on my control from half-guard, a couple of times I felt off-balance and actually we reversed a few times. Although I didn't take damage.

The 'ring-side' video should show more, hopefully I'll get to see that one soon.

Here's the crowd shot one


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 30, 2009)

What promotion are you fighting for Dave?  Sounds like a great fight!  That's an interesting way to end it.  Standing submissions aren't something you see everyday!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! It was Brass Knux promotion, Corvallis Cage Fights (8). He does shows all over Oregon. I'll be fighting in his again in February, and possibly Capital Cities Cage Fights (out of Salem).


----------

